# Vermont mud season is approaching



## MichaelJ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a reminder that in two weeks, the state of Vermont will officially close a number of trails through Memorial Day to protect them during mud season. 

The GMC has published the rules of mud season as well as some guidelines for questionable trails. 

In particular:



> The State of Vermont closes trails in the Camel's Hump and Mount Mansfield areas from mid-April until Memorial Day weekend. Please do not hike in these fragile areas.
> Also avoid: Stratton Mountain, Killington Peak, Lincoln Ridge (Mount Ellen to Appalachian Gap), Jay Peak.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 28, 2006)

The trail up Hunger is posted too. (a 3500+ peak in Worester Range)

Will be curious if they open up earlier as winter seems over although April snow always possible.


----------



## knuckledragger (Apr 11, 2006)

Just because the trails are closed does not mean the woods are closed. Best time of year for bushwackin


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 11, 2006)

It is a good time for bushwhacking.  I don't do much but it was this time of year when I did my first several years ago to a peak in MA the AT goes around the shoulder on but not over.

In VT the most popular trails & above treeline is the terrain marked closed.


----------



## maplevalleymaster (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mud Season In VT*

Mud season? What mud season? Don;t you need a little snow to create mud? I guess we did get the rain though...


----------



## knuckledragger (Apr 12, 2006)

From what I'm hearing there is snow up high don't know after this warm up though?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 13, 2006)

As of 04/09 TR on VFTT there was still 10 inches up high on Camel's Hump so there will be some mud & frozen ground needs to thaw & firm up.  That may be sooner than average, if so I don't know if VT & GMC will open trails any sooner.


----------



## knuckledragger (Apr 13, 2006)

they have neverthat I can remeber said that the trails were dry all clear to hike.


----------



## skizilla (Apr 15, 2006)

*mud season/ blackc fly season*

When does mud season typically run fromapril till the end of may ????

When does black fly season begin and End.

I was at mount snow years ago biking on a 90 degree day going up the mountain and I collapsed exhauseted about half way up.  I was so beat that it took me about 3 minutes to notice i was being devoured by a dozen or more flies!!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 15, 2006)

Mud season is like the weather, there is no pat answer. It depends on the weather and which area your talking about. My place in the valley is on a dirt road, some years it is bad some years not so bad. Once the frost is gone and the road bed dries your pretty much home free. 

One recent year my road was not bad but a friends road over in Chelsea was a mess.One night  I barely made it to their house, I have a 4wd pickup. We spent a good part of the rest of the night going outside and helping other people make it up. One car, a VW bug, we pushed it thru the real bad section and I swear we were up in mud to our waists. You expect the worse and sometimes it's not too bad.

As far as Black Flies go I don't think it is nearly as bad in Vermont overall than here in Maine. But since you asked here is a link that should answer all your questions about the pesky little guys you ever wanted to know. 
http://www.mainenature.org/blackfly/blackflyinfo.html


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 17, 2006)

Black Flies & mosquitos, typically around Memorial day it starts to get bad & after July 4th it begins to wane.  It is seasonal though, black flies need moving water, Mosquitos need stagnant, neither like it windy or cold.  (Another reason besides sunshine why Presidential Traverses seem popular when the sun sets late.)

I've only heard of the ME bugs & that's enough for me to stay away.  I've been to the ADK's on Memorial Day before around Lake George hiking & don't plan on returning there at that time.  VT & NH IMO are not as bad as those two areas.  I've been to the Catskills then & remember the Stinging Nettles (plants) more than the bugs.  

I have family that has a place in Berkshires.  While not doing much hiking in that area, outside of South Taconics, the bugs in the, Otis, Blandford area (not far from the AT) seem worse than NH & VT.  (Then again I have not tried sitting on a deck in NH or VT either.)


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent link to the black flies ski_resort_observer. Thanks!

In the Southern Whites they can hatch as early as May 9/10 and in the Northern Whites about May 14/15. The Kilkenny for 2 months unfortunately can rival any state with the lower Mahoosucs coming in a close second. Spring comes at a small price!


----------

